# a wooden solitaire board



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I had this piece of teak that wasnt big enough to make anything else out of,
2" x 10" square, so I made a solitaire game just for the learning exercise. The holes are not as good as I would like, but I'm not buying a 50 dollar round burr just for this.

But then I realised that there was no where to put the marbles while playing, so I sliced it apart and cut a dish in both halves to hold them while playing
I made a wooden marble of bubinga and maple out of a core from a hole saw, then rounded it after epoxy gluing a machine screw in, to screw the two halves together so that I would be able to carry the whole thing around.

I'm very pleased with it, seeing as how this was made just with a bandsaw, router table and pillar drill.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Too cool! Love the clever solution to the storage problem


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> just for the learning exercise.


A much under-appreciated way to improve ones skills. 

Very cool game board to boot..

nicely done!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Great idea well DONE.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. But I had to look up what a solitaire board was. Not my cuppa, however, your board did give me a couple of ideas for other projects.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Bob!

David


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Neat board Bob - a friend of mine made something similar, but with a bowl cavity on the lower half, and a large hole on top to drop the marbles through.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice project!!! Game and storage are a good design. My complements!
I have a game like that in good ol' plastic from the 50s. My cousin also has one. We would play with it for hours. We played it so many times that we knew each exact move to end up with one piece in the center hole. Then we would have contests to see who could do it the fastest. Cheap entertainment before video games and cable TV.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent job Bob. A while back I made one based on another members' idea.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Wildwood said:


> Neat board Bob - a friend of mine made something similar, but with a bowl cavity on the lower half, and a large hole on top to drop the marbles through.


When I realised I had a very thick blank and nowhere to store the marbles, my original idea was to drill holes in through the sides and then push each marble through, but then the difficulties of getting them out again made abandon that idea.




Knothead47	Nice project!!! Game and storage are a good design. My complements!
I have a game like that in good ol' plastic from the 50s. My cousin also has one. We would play with it for hours. We played it so many times that we knew each exact move to end up with one piece in the center hole. Then we would have contests to see who could do it the fastest. Cheap entertainment before video games and cable TV.

I was given a plastic one about the same size as this also in the 50's. My dad came home one day with an extremely complicated diagram of which marble to move to which square in order to win. I spent ages memorising that, and over 50 years on can still do it without faltering.


Harrysin Excellent job Bob. A while back I made one based on another members' idea.

Harry, you were using tools way above my pay grade there. I was particularly pleased with the result of the dishes in both halves. They were done on the router table feeding a bowl edging cutter up from below as I dont own a lathe. The outer circle was also on the router table.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Very awesome project and I love it's originality!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice piece of wood.
A thousand clap for Bob


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.
A thousand clap for Bob


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> Very awesome project and I love it's originality!


I understand what you are saying. However my game is about 60 years old. Not quite original in the idea. Need to take it to Antiques Roadshow.
BTW, you know the little triangle games with the golf tees at tourist traps and Cracker Barrel? Where can I get plans for one? My grandson loves to play it at the restaurant. Is there a proper name for it?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Like this?
https://www.joenord.com/puzzles/peggame/


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't open the link, sunnybob. Will google it, should find the plans somewhere. 
Have this problem on Woodworking Talk, too. Only way I can do it is to turn off the anti-virus program which I won't do. Any suggestions?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

your puter must be pretty tightened up. I have medium high security and have no problem with this.

Try this for the solution and board layout
How to Win the Peg Game: 10 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

If you cant open that you must be using the nasa works computer.

if all else fails....


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Not original? I am confused; I thought you built it? Are you saying you copied it?

I have my grandma's old solitaire game and it's built a bit differently-the way I am used to them looking...so that's why I said originality...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brought back memories! I wish I could remember what mine was called (It had a catchy brand name). Mine was plastic as well.
Good idea for the Xmas kids gift donation thing that our woodworking club does.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

DerSchuhmacher said:


> Not original? I am confused; I thought you built it? Are you saying you copied it?
> 
> I have my grandma's old solitaire game and it's built a bit differently-the way I am used to them looking...so that's why I said originality...


The game is not original, it was first recorded as being played way back in the 1600's.

There were plastic travel games in the 60's (yes I was there and YES I do remember them) with pegs and that had a lid that closed over and held the pegs in place when travelling. There was also a full sized plastic board with marbles which I had and learnt how to do the game on, but that only had a ring around the outside to hold the marbles.

Mine is original only in the way i cut the board up and then hollowed it out on the router table and fitted a screw to hold it all together.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

HAHAHA, I know it's not a "new" game you invented. I meant the styling.

My grandma's was the one that had the ring on the outside, like you just mentioned, they were meant to stay out on the coffee table, or wherever.

Plastic ones? you means Chinese checkers or this same game?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, red plastic circle with marbles and a ring around the holes. I learnt how to solve the puzzle on one, somewhere in the very early 60's. In fact it could have been late 50's, it was a long time ago anyway.


----------

